# propose to my boyfriend?



## Kristii (Mar 5, 2008)

Im thinking of proposing to my boyfriend
Im in Australia and hes in Singapore for work for the next 2 years, i moved over with him but had to come back to Aus as i couldnt get work in Singapore as i wasnt a "brain surgeon" or a "computer genious"

We miss each other dearly, and love each other alot, and i really want to propose to him.
I was thinking of flying over and suprising him, but i just dont know what to actually get him when i do it - i mean guys get the girl a ring - but what does the girl get the guy when SHE proposes??

Can anyone help on this??

Thanks


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

Why not buy him a ring? My husband still wears the one I bought him as a gift when we got engaged. A signet ring maybe. Or one of those with a black onyx stone or a tigers eye. Or a Soveriegn ring? You could get a signet ring and have it engraved with both of your initials. Think about whether he might think it's not 'manly' though, I know what some of these aussie blokes think about it being 'soft' 

Or you could maybe get him a St Christopher on a chain. He is the patron saint of travellers, since your other half is away in a foregn land. 

Good luck


----------



## msk (Mar 3, 2008)

go for it....propose!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Personally the way my wife has confidence and will power makes her all the more attractive. I think in todays day and age there is nothing wrong with a woman who is strong. Go ahead and give it a try.

draconis


----------



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kristi, is he the kind of guy that will appreciate you propsing to him, because some guys see this kind of thing as a control issue and retreat.


----------



## berlinlife06 (Dec 26, 2007)

Go ahead and propose to him! A ring could be a good idea, but if you want to give a twist to the whole thing, giving him the opportunity to propose to you, I'd say give him a power tool, kinda like: "let's build our lives together"... That could be very romantic too!


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

LOL berlin, what a fun idea!

Kristi, I assume you must be pretty sure of his love, if you gave up everyting to follow him to Singapore when he went for work, and he must be pretty sure of yours to have asked you to do so.. 

I think he'll love the idea.


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

Kristi, you've gotten alot of good advice so far, and I would like to add my vote to propose! It sounds like you know him well, and I'm assuming he knows you well, too. 
I really like the idea of a signet ring with both of your initials and the St Christopher medal for him. I have one more suggestion for a necklace; have you ever heard of the Mizpah necklace? There is a prayer engraved in Eglish and taken from the Hebrew text that goes something like, "The Lord bless and keep us while we are absent one from the other." The charm is divided in two and he gets one half and you get one half, and you each wear it. I've seen some really nice ones in silver or gold.
My very best wishes to the both of you!


----------



## stav (Feb 5, 2008)

There is a similar thing I have seen over here Molly, where a simple message like ' I love you forever' or similar is engraved on a heart and split in the same way. Or there is one which is two pieces, one a heart with a keyhole and the other a key. You could wear the heart and give him the 'key to my heart' part to wear.

come on now Kristii, don't keep us in suspense! We want to know whether you are going to do it!


----------



## Mizpah Charm (May 29, 2009)

Did you ever have been to the site MIZPAH Jewellery, Gifts, Charms, UK. I bought two items for me and my husband from this site . If you are interested in mizpah jewelery, you have to look at this site. Wonderful items. They also got a great magazin at http://mizpah.tv.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Some men would not take well to a woman asking them to marry...
others may take advanatage.
I'd sure tread lightly with that.

Personally, I would not ask a man to marry him, but thats just me.


----------



## Sufficiently Breathless (May 18, 2009)

anythings better than how my H proposed to me.. 

He pulled up in front of a jewelry store one day, and I said..

"what are we doing here?"

He said....

"I suppose we should get married."

That was it..... MAN I WAS STUPID. lol

Go for it.. I think its a good idea! I would get him a ring, but nothing as fancy and glitzy as a man's wedding band.. but something he can wear on his other hand after the wedding band is put on


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

When my xgf came to help me move to her...we went to the mall...she bought me a small wedding band (about $40) as a token and I wore it ever since as a symbol of MY commitment to her. 

Since then, she dumped me for her neighbor (who has money...I don't). I bent it up and returned it. I still miss the feeling of it on my finger! I keep checking for the feeling every day...I miss that and us. But we're done, over. I threw it away. 

Just make sure you (both) mean it...that you both want this! Marriage (when it happens) is a lifetime commitment. Make sure you both want this. It's not irrecoverable, but a big mistake if you're not sure now.


----------

